

$90,000 fines for selling 600 bunny rabbits: why are we paying for this? - 16BitTons
http://www.jerrypournelle.com/view/2011/Q2/view677.html#Wednesday

======
Jetlag
Reminds me of "Everything I want to do is illegal."
[http://www.mindfully.org/Farm/2003/Everything-Is-
Illegal1esp...](http://www.mindfully.org/Farm/2003/Everything-Is-
Illegal1esp03.htm)

------
tzs
The man was repeatedly warned that he needed a license, and repeatedly refused
to get one.

------
kawohi
Someone should really help this guy out with a design. Anything is better then
this!

~~~
zdw
Pournelle is one of the great 90's tech writers who also did Sci-Fi work - his
column in Byte back in the day was great:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jerry_Pournelle>

Think of him as the John Gruber of the 90's.

And yes, someone should give him some CSS help.

